# Please tell me what you think of this ND Buck



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

We are looking at expanding our Nigerian herd and want to make sure we get a good buck, since the buck is the foundation of any herd.







This is the buck we are currently looking at. What are everyone's thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

From that view he looks very nice, but in the dairy world you also need to consider his dam's confirmation (mostly udder) and paternal side of the family for udders.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

From what I can see from this small photo (front and back views would be nice too), he doesn't look bad....

Pros:
strong withers
level topline
long, flat rump
good leg angulation
straight front legs
good brisket

Cons:
would like to see a bigger barrel, but if he's young and still growing, this might develop

Larger pics, so we are not peering at graininess, would be lovely. Back view, to show scrotum and escutcheon, just as for a doe, would be good; as well as a front pic, to show breadth of chest and leg set.

Of course, you will be making sure he is disease free, etc., but that's not what you're asking here.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How old is he in this picture?


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

He was a yearling in this picture


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

His dam:







Dam's udder:







Sire's Dam:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like his dam.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like him, and for a yearling, he looks pretty good. Really lacking in brisket, though, and that's one thing most Nigerians need to be improved on. The sire's dam is one of my favorite Nigerian does, though  I don't think his dam is amazing, however her udder looks good.


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

Do you mind posting his pedigree? I recognize his sire's dam, she's a very nice doe!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

swisscharms said:


> do you mind posting his pedigree? I recognize his sire's dam, she's a very nice doe!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So, I don't like Nigerians in general, but I think he would be a good choice. If you end up getting him, I'd recommend getting another buck in the future with a stronger front end.


----------



## SwissCharms (Apr 9, 2013)

If you look his dam up on adga genetics, she has been appraised. Here's the link if you'd like: http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=D001593913. She was appraised while dry or being dried up so her udder scores aren't helpful, but her structural scores are decent. He looks nice and has a pretty good pedigree. So while I wouldn't break the bank for him, like Emma said, he could be a good choice for a first buck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a bad looking buck from what I can see. I like his rear end, nice long, sharp rump and nice topline going into sharp withers, however, I'm not liking his front end assembly very much. He also looks tall to me...especially for a yearling there...so I would want to know height and see if he's over or not. His dam's udder isn't anything too impressive. It's not a bad udder, but could certainly use some improvement in some areas.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like his sire's dam!


----------

